# Retirement - Spain or Mexico



## dudleymartin15 (Nov 14, 2014)

We have been doing a fair amount of research but cannot decide - Spain or Mexico.
We are living (and recently retired working) in the USA - I am US/British and my wife is British.
Medical cost in the US are horrendous so that is a major factor.
Reports seem to show similar COL when you look at all factors. Distance is a consideration with family in the US and any moving costs.
Appreciate any comments and experience.


----------



## nathanMagician (Nov 16, 2014)

Spain is a safer country than Mexico, of that I'm sure.
Corruption aside, I believe people is very happy in Spain.
I live in Madrid. Public transport here is really great and I don't feel the need to get a driving license, people is nice and I can go anywhere by foot at 3 am without anything bad happening to me. I guess pickpocketing is pretty common when it comes to tourists, but I've never had anything stolen.
Social security is great too.
I can't say much about Mexico, but I give a lot of importance to safety and the freedom to go wherever I want without being afraid, so I prefer Spain. But again, I don't know much about Mexico.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Spain or mexico*



dudleymartin15 said:


> We have been doing a fair amount of research but cannot decide - Spain or Mexico.
> We are living (and recently retired working) in the USA - I am US/British and my wife is British.
> Medical cost in the US are horrendous so that is a major factor.
> Reports seem to show similar COL when you look at all factors. Distance is a consideration with family in the US and any moving costs.
> Appreciate any comments and experience.


We lived in Mexico for 39 years and retired to Spain just over two years ago and we were delighted to leave and given the worsening political situation and the social instability, thendifference between the two countries is like chalk and cheese.
While private medical care in Mexico is probably cheaper than in the US, it is still very expensive. As a British couple you would probably qualify for public health care, which for all the cuts, is still excellent. You should talk to the pension people in the UK.
Here, unless you live in an isolated spot, public transport is very good and one can live without a car. Safety here is not an issue. My adult children regularly walk home on a Friday or Saturday night in Seville and Madrid with no problems cos the streets are still busy at 3 in the morning and while there is a level of poverty here it is nothing by comparison with almost 60 per cent ofmthe population living below the poverty line.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

If you read Spanish, get on to the newspaper called la jornada UNAM. I believe it also has a translation service. And today being Sunday look for proceso on line. Also get onto the expats forum for Mexico and you will get a taste of how expats are living in Mexico at the moment.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Justina said:


> We lived in Mexico for 39 years and retired to Spain just over two years ago and we were delighted to leave and given the worsening political situation and the social instability, thendifference between the two countries is like chalk and cheese.
> While private medical care in Mexico is probably cheaper than in the US, it is still very expensive. As a British couple you would probably qualify for public health care, which for all the cuts, is still excellent. You should talk to the pension people in the UK.
> Here, unless you live in an isolated spot, public transport is very good and one can live without a car. Safety here is not an issue. My adult children regularly walk home on a Friday or Saturday night in Seville and Madrid with no problems cos the streets are still busy at 3 in the morning and while there is a level of poverty here it is nothing by comparison with almost 60 per cent ofmthe population living below the poverty line.


yes they would need to speak to the DWP in Newcastle about the healthcare situation - they would only qualify for state healthcare here if they are in receipt of a UK state pension

otherwise they will need private healthcare for at least the first 12 months - & then after that 12 months of registered residency they could choose to join the state healthcare 'buy-in' _convenio especial_ if it is by then available in their area


----------



## GuyverII (Oct 27, 2014)

Justina said:


> We lived in Mexico for 39 years and retired to Spain just over two years ago and we were delighted to leave and given the worsening political situation and the social instability, thendifference between the two countries is like chalk and cheese.
> While private medical care in Mexico is probably cheaper than in the US, it is still very expensive. As a British couple you would probably qualify for public health care, which for all the cuts, is still excellent. You should talk to the pension people in the UK.
> Here, unless you live in an isolated spot, public transport is very good and one can live without a car. Safety here is not an issue. My adult children regularly walk home on a Friday or Saturday night in Seville and Madrid with no problems cos the streets are still busy at 3 in the morning and while there is a level of poverty here it is nothing by comparison with almost 60 per cent ofmthe population living below the poverty line.


Four years ago, we shut down our Mexico study abroad program due to the skyrocketing violence/crime. The tipping point was when we had two semesters in a row when women were sexually assaulted. I feel much better having our young men and especially women here in Spain than there.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Justina said:


> If you read Spanish, get on to the newspaper called la jornada UNAM. I believe it also has a translation service. And today being Sunday look for proceso on line. Also get onto the expats forum for Mexico and you will get a taste of how expats are living in Mexico at the moment.


I'm an expat in Mexico. While the recent upsurge in violence in certain parts of the country is disturbing and the resulting increase in street demonstrations and other forms of protest sometimes disturbs my daily routine (I live in the center of Mexico City where marches and political rallies often take place), my life goes on as usual. That may sound a bit cold (especially if you get your news from sources like La Jornada and Proceso), but it's the truth. My comments don't mean that I'm not very concerned about what is happening in Mexico, my adopted home.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Sources*



Isla Verde said:


> I'm an expat in Mexico. While the recent upsurge in violence in certain parts of the country is disturbing and the resulting increase in street demonstrations and other forms of protest sometimes disturbs my daily routine (I live in the center of Mexico City where marches and political rallies often take place), my life goes on as usual. That may sound a bit cold (especially if you get your news from sources like La Jornada and Proceso), but it's the truth. My comments don't mean that I'm not very concerned about what is happening in Mexico, my adopted home.


Not quite sure what you mean by news from sources like la jornada or el proceso. Perhaps you prefer televisa.
However, if you have time, why don't you check out the British newspaper Observer today. Two interesting articles, one by Jo Tuckman who has been reporting for years in Mexico and in the comments section an article by Anabel Hernandez, a serious political writer on Mexican corruption. 
Saludos


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Justina said:


> Not quite sure what you mean by news from sources like la jornada or el proceso. Perhaps you prefer televisa.
> However, if you have time, why don't you check out the British newspaper Observer today. Two interesting articles, one by Jo Tuckman who has been reporting for years in Mexico and in the comments section an article by Anabel Hernandez, a serious political writer on Mexican corruption.
> Saludos


I don't have a TV and get all my news from the internet. What I meant is that La Jornada and Proceso veer sharply to the left in their reporting of the news, so I wouldn't rely just on them for information about what's going on in Mexico.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

nathanMagician said:


> Spain is a safer country than Mexico, of that I'm sure.
> Corruption aside, I believe people is very happy in Spain.
> I live in Madrid. Public transport here is really great and I don't feel the need to get a driving license, people is nice and I can go anywhere by foot at 3 am without anything bad happening to me. I guess pickpocketing is pretty common when it comes to tourists, but I've never had anything stolen.
> Social security is great too.
> I can't say much about Mexico, but I give a lot of importance to safety and the freedom to go wherever I want without being afraid, so I prefer Spain. But again, I don't know much about Mexico.


Pickpocketing is a big problem in the tourist areas and the metro (although that's probably the case in any major city). The thing is though, if you live here you don't go to the tourist areas that much anyway. Apart from that I think Madrid is safer than the big UK cities.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

True Isla, they make grim reading, but that is how it is. When I lived there, I preferred the Reforma, but not prepared to buy it on line. 
Don't forget tomorrow morning with carmen aristegui and the political commentaries of lorenzo meyer, sergio aguayo and denise dresser. You only need your radio on mvs. 
Cheers.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Justina said:


> True Isla, they make grim reading, but that is how it is. When I lived there, I preferred the Reforma, but not prepared to buy it on line.
> Don't forget tomorrow morning with carmen aristegui and the political commentaries of lorenzo meyer, sergio aguayo and denise dresser. You only need your radio on mvs.
> Cheers.


Grim reading, indeed, but if I spend all of my time here feeling grim, I'd never leave my apartment! I agree that Reforma has a more balanced approach to the news - too bad you have to pay to read it online. Thanks for the tip about mvs.


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

I have been to both. If you like things chaotic and hate all the rules you have in the USA, Mexico is the opposite of that. I know someone who lives there because he feels free without too much government in his life.

For me though I would chose Spain over Mexico any day of the week.


----------



## Gupi (Dec 17, 2010)

I lived in southern Mexico for almost 4 years (Mérida, Yucatán). I'm now in Madrid and considering going through the substantial process of getting residency as a business owner. Ignoring the big differences between a huge, cosmopolitan city and a quiet colonial one, the main differences for me have been:

- People appear to be more educated in Spain
- There appears to be more hassle to get residency in Spain, at least for US citizens (MX only cared about my income and that it wasn't from Mexico)
- I'm from European stock so don't immediately stick out as a foreigner in Madrid; I have more normal interactions with locals rather than being the bizarrely tall gringa who speaks Spanish 
- Prices overall are higher
- Hygiene standards are higher; I don't get sick from the food
- People aren't as warm and mellow as in MX but are friendly enough

This may be unique to Madrid, but so far I'm noticing that other foreigners here speak Spanish, at least at the events to which I've gone. In Mérida, most foreigners spoke very little Spanish and there was a separate expat social scene that my Mexican friends couldn't be part of because no one could talk to them. Many foreigners there appear to be happy with this situation but I wasn't, and it was one of the reasons I left. 

Medical care in Mexico in my experience was very good, and the doctors spend a lot of time with you and even give you their personal mobile numbers in case you feel worse. Private doctors were about half the cost I paid in the US.

If you're interested in Mexico, you might consider Mérida (hot and humid; beach nearby) or Querétaro (cooler; no beach). They're the two safest cities in Mexico, or at least they were when I left. In Mérida you regularly see people sitting in public parks at 11 PM using their laptops to access the free wifi. While the city is safer than any city I'm familiar with in the US, you're sort of stuck there, as driving on highways or long-distance bus travel can be risky, depending on the route and time of day.


----------



## Gupi (Dec 17, 2010)

A couple more thoughts:

- Yes, Mexico is better for people who hate rules. Much better.
- It's much easier for me to find clothing that fits in Spain. This was a major hassle of living in southern Mexico. It might have been easier in Mexico City or further north, where tall people are more common.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

GuyverII said:


> Four years ago, we shut down our Mexico study abroad program due to the skyrocketing violence/crime. The tipping point was when we had two semesters in a row when women were sexually assaulted. I feel much better having our young men and especially women here in Spain than there.


I find that terribly sad. I loved my time in Puebla, but I'd probably think twice about going back to Mexico right now.


----------



## GuyverII (Oct 27, 2014)

elenetxu said:


> I find that terribly sad. I loved my time in Puebla, but I'd probably think twice about going back to Mexico right now.


Yes it was tough. We had been in Mexico for ten years but both real and perceived dangers were getting out of hand--By the end I was happy to shut the program since I was dealing with daily calls from concerned parents about what they read about Mexico along with a myriad of student problems. When it comes down to it, Mexico is going to have to get their act together. Until then our consortium's substantial investment will stay in Spain and other less problematic Spanish-speaking countries (Chile, anyone?)


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

GuyverII said:


> When it comes down to it, Mexico is going to have to get their act together.


The USA's craving for drugs and its lax gun sales are not helping. _Poor Mexico! So far from God, so close to the United States. _


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

nathanMagician said:


> Spain is a safer country than Mexico, of that I'm sure.
> Corruption aside, I believe people is very happy in Spain.
> I live in Madrid. Public transport here is really great and I don't feel the need to get a driving license, people is nice and I can go anywhere by foot at 3 am without anything bad happening to me. I guess pickpocketing is pretty common when it comes to tourists, but I've never had anything stolen.
> Social security is great too.
> I can't say much about Mexico, but I give a lot of importance to safety and the freedom to go wherever I want without being afraid, so I prefer Spain. But again, I don't know much about Mexico.


Can you explain the bit"I don't feel the need to get a driving license?"


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> Can you explain the bit"I don't feel the need to get a driving license?"


perhaps for the same reason that I don't feel the need to get a driving licence

I can walk or cycle to just about everything I need on a daily basis


----------



## nathanMagician (Nov 16, 2014)

extranjero said:


> Can you explain the bit"I don't feel the need to get a driving license?"


I can go anywhere I want or need to go either by train (Metro: underground which also reaches out of the city and is open until 1 am / Cercanías: connected to Metro in a bunch of stations, its used to travel inside of the Community of Madrid and also has some stations out of it), bus (EMT: almost as extensive as metro, it's active at night as well with two services called buhos and buhometros, the last one acting as a replacement of metro lines when its closed), or by foot and cycling even.
There are also a lot of options if I want to leave Madrid, like the interurban bus network and again Cercanías, and if you want to go further there are rails like AVE (pretty fast) and other cheaper (slower) trains, as well as bus (one good company is ALSA, but there are a lot).


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nathanMagician said:


> I can go anywhere I want or need to go either by train (Metro: underground which also reaches out of the city and is open until 1 am / Cercanías: connected to Metro in a bunch of stations, its used to travel inside of the Community of Madrid and also has some stations out of it), bus (EMT: almost as extensive as metro, it's active at night as well with two services called buhos and buhometros, the last one acting as a replacement of metro lines when its closed), or by foot and cycling even.
> There are also a lot of options if I want to leave Madrid, like the interurban bus network and again Cercanías, and if you want to go further there are rails like AVE (pretty fast) and other cheaper (slower) trains, as well as bus (one good company is ALSA, but there are a lot).


When we lived in Madrid city OH would drive to work on Monday and leave the car there until Friday evening. It was nothing but a pain in the neck having it in the city and was an unnecessary expense for day to day use for us.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

nathanMagician said:


> I can go anywhere I want or need to go either by train (Metro: underground which also reaches out of the city and is open until 1 am / Cercanías: connected to Metro in a bunch of stations, its used to travel inside of the Community of Madrid and also has some stations out of it), bus (EMT: almost as extensive as metro, it's active at night as well with two services called buhos and buhometros, the last one acting as a replacement of metro lines when its closed), or by foot and cycling even.
> There are also a lot of options if I want to leave Madrid, like the interurban bus network and again Cercanías, and if you want to go further there are rails like AVE (pretty fast) and other cheaper (slower) trains, as well as bus (one good company is ALSA, but there are a lot).


It always seems odd to me that people who choose to base themselves in an area where public transport is not plentiful seem incapable of believing that there are plenty of other areas where that is not the case and it is eminently possible to get around without a car! We don't live in a major city like Madrid, just a large provincial town, but the public transport we use is frequent, cheap and safe. It's one of the plus points in Spain's favour, IMO.


----------

